# Cleaning your Smoker ????



## hrogers (Dec 16, 2000)

*Smoker*

Howdy Spunky

When the tar builds up too much, I burn it with a propane torch. It will burn until only dry ash is left and can be easily scraped off.
Doc


----------



## LET (May 24, 2005)

I'll second the propane torch. Used mine the other day and it took a thick layer of gummy tar off in just a minute or two.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Interesting thread - what do you use for fuel that would require you to burn off a residue? I use dried out corn cobs and have never needed to clean a smoker...


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

I just use some wood pellets and get a good hot fire going. Burns out any nasties that have built up.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Jeffzhear . . .

>I use dried out corn cobs . . .

Any dead bees?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I scrape propolis off of the bellows when necessary and wash honey off of the belows too. Other than that I don't clean my smoker.

If your lid is too gummed up, scrape out the tar w/ your hive tool.

Try used bailing twine for smoker fuel, if you can get it. Don't use plastic bailing twine. It don't burn well. According to a novice beekeeper who was amazed at how quickly I could get my smoker lit.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I went to using wood pellets for fuel. I don't clean mine much either. I quit using baling twine because of the rodenticide they started putting on the twine to keep the mice from chewing up the strings.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Dave W said:


> Jeffzhear . . .
> 
> >I use dried out corn cobs . . .
> 
> Any dead bees?


No dead bees, ever....

However, now I need to ask you why? I know an oldtyme beekeep that turned me on to them years ago....been using them for years...
If they are bad for the bees, I'll quit using them in a nanosecond...


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Corncob (Zea mays) smoke (from white corn) killed 71.4% of bees within 18 days and 100% within 5 days in tests by USDA-ARS (Eischen, 2002) 
[www.edpsciences.org/articles/apido/abs/2004/04/M4016/M4016.html - Accessed 7/13/06].


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I burn it with a propane torch.

Me three.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Dave, Thank you for sharing that site...
I read the article, and while I don't used crushed corn-cobs, I do used choped up (in 2 inch sections) cobs and I think either one would have the same net effect. Like the article said, it is possible that the cobs were contaminated, however with that said, just the mere potential that the smoke is toxic is enough to make me look for something else. Now I have to re-read this thread to figure out what direction I should go....Peggjam and his pellets sound like an option... 
Again, ty


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I use pine needles which do gum up the smoker every month or two, and a MAP gas torch to easily scorch it clean. My only complaints about pine needles: I have to find soft ones so my handies don't get poked, and my cloths quickly stink like a forest fire.


----------



## Buzzboy (Jun 3, 2007)

I use pine needles as fuel...I've heard that they could be toxic, but I've not seen any ill affects...it is plentiful and easy to light.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

I use pine needles as well and everytime I smoke a hive my bees exit the hive and dont re-enter till I'm done.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

peggjam said:


> I went to using wood pellets for fuel. I don't clean mine much either. I quit using baling twine because of the rodenticide they started putting on the twine to keep the mice from chewing up the strings.


Twine that has been chemically treated is dyed as well (usually green) so it's easy tell the difference. I've got a decent supply of untreated twine, but most of the hay we've got the last two summers have been baled with the treated stuff.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Or Orange. The dyed stuff is all we can get around here now, I couldn't even find a bale that wasn't dyed to BUY. Ya, i'm gonna buy this stuff brand new, to use in my smoker.


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

i use wood shavings from my jointer (the same bag of them for a long time now) and cut up old cotton socks. never clean the smoker but i do mix up whatever was left in there from the previous use to let the air circulate.
i'm sure the experienced know this but a smoker stays lit for a long time. even if you just put it down somewhere and dont pump it you can come back a couple of hours later and it still smokes.....so make sure its out completely before putting inside.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I've had mine burn overnight a few times using the wood pellets. I also don't feel the bottom of the smoker anymore with bare hands to see if it is warm......,


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Jeffzhear said:


> Interesting thread - what do you use for fuel that would require you to burn off a residue? I use dried out corn cobs and have never needed to clean a smoker...


I need your trick. I use dried corn cobs, my smoker is all gunked up with tar, and I have a devil of a time getting them to light. Any advice?

Or maybe, after reading that article, I should quit. Been using cobs from the neighboring yellow field-corn field.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I use wood scraps from the shop along with all of my worn out blue jeans.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

> I also don't feel the bottom of the smoker anymore with bare hands to see if it is warm . . .

That's what I like . . .
someone that "learns" quickly 

Ever had a smoker go out at the wrong time, and just grab the top to refill it and "learn" that its hot, too


----------



## LET (May 24, 2005)

I use whatever twigs are available in my yard. I have a tree that has shed lots of branches. Some of them are half inch in diameter and they tar up the inside of the smoker pretty fast. My propane torch cleans it out easily though so I don't give it a second thought. I tried wood pellets, burlap, etc. but decided that free twigs work just fine.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Ross said:


> I use wood scraps from the shop along with all of my worn out blue jeans.


I had read about using blue jeans in another thread and tried it last night. Worked great!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Dave W said:


> > I also don't feel the bottom of the smoker anymore with bare hands to see if it is warm . . .
> 
> That's what I like . . .
> someone that "learns" quickly
> ...


I don't know whether I should be reassured that experienced beekeepers occasionally make the same mistakes, or depressed to realize that I won't be putting these "learning expariences" behind me!


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

Dave W said:


> > I also don't feel the bottom of the smoker anymore with bare hands to see if it is warm . . .
> 
> That's what I like . . .
> someone that "learns" quickly
> ...


I use a propane torch to relight my American smoker. To relight the smoker apply the flame to the outside of the smoker. On the other hand, my German smoker never seems to go out.


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

*Where do you direct the torch??*

I use mainly white pine needles and though I do like the smoke it gives- my smoker is full of the tar too. The hive tool doesn't do a good job... (or is that me!!) 

*Using the propane torch, do you light the inside or outside of the chamber and top part???*

Thanks!
Tanya


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I apply the flame directly to the "gunk" (aka creosote).


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

Thnaks, Michael. Same "stuff" that would coat the interior of a chimney...

Tanya


----------



## DoubleB (Sep 23, 2006)

And, everyone knows not to use treated lumber either!! Its smoke is toxic to humans as well.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

i've used pine needles, blue jeans, dried leaves and twigs, and lately dried lawn clippings. my favorite thing to use is cedar chips which is sold for animal bedding, like for mice, hamsters, etc.. i love the smell of them burning.


----------

